# NEW OETTINGER RXX 20" RIMS



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

The New Oettinger rims come in "Silver", "Silver Diamond Cut", and "Charcol Diamond Cut"
The RXX rims are all 8.5 x 20, 35 mm offset, PCD 5x112 and they fit the Audi A4, A6, A8, TT (06) and VW Phaeton
Here are some picture of the New Oettinger rims
Silver Diamond Cut








Polished








Charcol Diamond Cut








We currently don't have any prices for these rims but once they become available we will let you all know. If you would like to be put on a list to find out more info about these rims or be the first to order them please email your name and contact info to [email protected]
Cheers,


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:42 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_sick!


----------

